
Ignore your critics - peter123
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/03/ignore-your-critics.html
======
smwhreyebelong
Well, how does one identify these so-called "sneezers" ? Wouldn't one's fans
be the sneezers since they love the product and are more likely to tell others
about it.

Would have been better if Seth had elaborated more. I would also disagree with
the fact that one should ignore one's fans. The fans are the people who use
the product the most and are more likely to give you constructive feedback
about what could be better.

~~~
rfreytag
How about asking people who sign up where they heard about the product? Note
that you'll be thanking the person that made the referral.

